

Fast accessible, shareable & mobile friendly dashboard in just 10 seconds. - ggttaa
http://blik.io

======
ggttaa
I have just launched a simple dashboard for GA - blik.io. I have used it for
my own purpose several months ago and I decided to provide it publicly now. It
is and will be free, so you can use it if it is valuable for you. I would
appreciate any feedback. Thanks!

